# ASUS GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Direct CU II 1280 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2011)

The ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DCII is the only GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores released today that comes with a massive triple slot cooling solution. It promises less noise, lower temperatures and better overclocking potential.

*Show full review*


----------

